# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Concours N°1 : Human Computer Box

## Emile Zoulou

Ça fait un bail qu'on y pense, voilà qu'on le lance. Notre premier concours débile basé sur la créativité des lecteurs. Le règlement:

Soumettre un fichier MP3 où vous réaliserez à la bouche au moins 3 sons imposés:

Ouverture Windows XP.Fermeture Windows XP.Détection périphérique USB sous Windows XP. 
 Ensuite, c'est freestyle, vous avez carte blanche pour impressionner le jury avec l'imitation de tous les sons Windows XP que vous voulez.
 À gagner, des tapis de souris Canard PC pour ceux qui nous feront vraiment marrer, et aussi la reconnaissance éternelle d'avoir participé à une avancée majeure dans la stupidité de masse.
 Pour participer, postez les liens vers vos fichiers uploadés sur le topic de cette news dans le forum.
 Pour saisir toute la quintescence du bousin, rien ne vaut un exemple :

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Rom1

z"avez de la chance que j'ai rien a foutre aujourd'hui (enfin accessoirement réviser mes partiels mais bon...)

----------


## silverglandeur

::blink:: 



 ::): 



 ::wub::

----------


## Rom1

putain mais qui a fait l'exemple? je veux le nom ! c'est dla merde ! je peux mieux faire §§§!

----------


## silverglandeur

> putain mais qui a fait l'exemple? je veux le nom ! c'est dla merde ! je peux mieux faire §§§!


Autant il doit y avoir moyen de faire mieux pour les deux premiers, autant je trouve l'usb particulierement bon... surtout la déco d'ailleurs...

----------


## El Gringo

> putain mais qui a fait l'exemple? je veux le nom ! c'est dla merde ! je peux mieux faire §§§!


Les noms. On s'y est mis à trois pour ça, et c'est pas de la merde coco alors tu peux oublier ton tapis de souris.

----------


## getcha

Moi je fais pas, j'ai peur de faire planter ma bouche.

----------


## Rom1

> Les noms. On s'y est mis à trois pour ça, et c'est pas de la merde coco alors tu peux oublier ton tapis de souris.


:'(

----------


## yaka

on pourrait avoir les fichiers mp3 originaux ?
je suis sous vista et ubuntu, je me souviens plus d'xp :/

----------


## getcha

Je pense que tu peut tenter celui d'ubuntu.

----------


## Rom1

bon bah jme fais ceux de MacOS alors  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yaka

c'est chaud, même la wii a la bouche c'est plus facile
a mon avis faut etre deux
je vais voir avec mon coloc

----------


## Castor

> Les noms. On s'y est mis à trois pour ça, et c'est pas de la merde coco


Si, grave.

----------


## Seboss

Bande de malades :D

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je peux jouer moi ?

----------


## Super Menteur

Boulon spotted pour l'ouverture, Gringo pour la fermeture et pour le troisième j'ai un doute mais je dirais Emile Zoulou.
Et sinon comptez pas sur moi pour participer, tfasson j'ai vista  :B):

----------


## Nono

Parce que je n'ai pas de micro au boulot, je vais, sous vos yeux ébahis, m'éxecuter ici même :

tum du dou dou dum dum !!
tudoum !
toudum !
tudoum !
toudum !
tudoum !
toudum !
tudoum !
toudum !
tudoum !
Fzzzsch...
Tum dudoudum !

ça m'aura quand même couté un disque dur externe ! merci les canards ! <_<

----------


## O.Boulon

J'y suis pas.

Mais j'envisage de proposer une fermeture de Windows XP jouée en me mouchant.

----------


## El Gringo

> Boulon spotted pour l'ouverture, Gringo pour la fermeture et pour le troisième j'ai un doute mais je dirais Emile Zoulou.
> Et sinon comptez pas sur moi pour participer, tfasson j'ai vista


En mastermind on dirait que t'en as un de tout bon et un de moyen.

PS : Batard de boulon, tu me spoiles mon mastermind !

----------


## KikujiroTM

Avec mes bruits de canard ca va murmurer sec dans les chaumières.

----------


## bobinou

Tain deja l'exemple  :^_^: 

J'imagine meme pas les resultats

----------


## blueray

OUAIY!

Et hop, deux pour le prix d'un:

moué: là (je suis sous mac...)

mein coloc: là

la version orchestrale arrive.

----------


## El Gringo

Moi non plus. D'ailleurs on les attend toujours... Qu'est ce que ça serait si y'avait pas de tapis de souris à gagner...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> OUAIY!
> 
> Et hop, deux pour le prix d'un:
> 
> moué: là
> 
> mein coloc: là
> 
> la version orchestrale arrive.


Le premier marche pô chez moi. PAr contre ton coloc'  :^_^: 
C'est jusqu'à quand le concours ?

----------


## blueray

Et la version orchetrale en quintet à 8 voix.

là

edit: j'ai edité le premier post.

edit: je vous transmet notre adresse par mail pour les cadeaux?

----------


## NitroG42

Le Fruit de la Fatigue et de l'Ennui

c'est pathétique mais je savais pas quoi faire...

----------


## blueray

> Le Fruit de la Fatigue et de l'Ennui
> 
> c'est pathétique mais je savais pas quoi faire...


ouaiy, pareil pour moi, entre ca et réviser les partiels....

----------


## NitroG42

Et Maintenant Mesdames Et Msessieurs, Ouverture De Windows En La Majeur !

----------


## isildur

Jusque là, j'avais résisté à la tentation de créer un compte mais là s'en est trop.

Sons pour windows
(oui je fais vachement la voix de worms)

Dans la foulée : Sons pour Avast

----------


## Guest

> Et la version orchetrale en quintet à 8 voix.
> 
> là
> 
> edit: j'ai edité le premier post.
> 
> edit: je vous transmet notre adresse par mail pour les cadeaux?


Olala comment j'ai bien ri  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

je vais gagner, j'immite vachement bien "l'ouverture de windows"

----------


## Jahwel

Moi je joue si le cadeau c'est une Geforce 8800 GT !

----------


## b0b0

quelqu'un aurait les sons d'origine ? j'ai plus et je m'en souviens plus

----------


## isildur

> quelqu'un aurait les sons d'origine ? j'ai plus et je m'en souviens plus


voilà

----------


## b0b0

merci c'est kewl

----------


## Casque Noir

ohoh moi aussi j'ai bien ri. Faut penser  un système de vote pour désigner les vainqueurs. On arrêtera à la fin de la semaine.

----------


## Skiant

Demain je balance la sauce, fear.

----------


## b0b0

Je tiens un truc  :B):

----------


## bigxtra

HAHA! Vous ne pouvez rien face à la puissance de la polyphonie!



http://dl.free.fr/nFNnc2aqm/DaincredibolhumanWinbox.mp3







(bon OK j'ai triché, les deux sons de la connexion/déconnexion de périphérique sont les mêmes que je me suis contenté d'inverser... et j'ai rajouté de la réverb en plus... putain, j'ai honte si vous saviez :'( )

----------


## b0b0

Ban !

----------


## Djum

Merci CanardPc !
Ca fait du bien de rire  ::): . Merci encore !

----------


## memeeel

La réelle question est : Peut-on plus con ?

:D

----------


## mescalin

bon, si on a jusqu'à la fin de semaine, autant peaufiner le trux  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

attention remix experimental bite box


scratch à la voix, deux sons rajouté, ouais c'est nimp, ouais je vous emmerde
http://gamernonidentifiay.free.fr/Untitled.mp3


 :B):  :B): 


MONTAY LE SOUND

----------


## Guest

A challenger appears.

----------


## b0b0

comment je fais trop bien le HIHAHINHUNHA  :B): 

trop bizard le début ça merde, pour l'ecouter dans de bonne condition relancer le morceau il passe bien, je sais pas trop pour quoi  :B):

----------


## Castor

Hé b0b0, ajoute un index.htm à la racine de ton FTP...

----------


## b0b0

> Hé b0b0, ajoute un index.htm à la racine de ton FTP...


non c'est pas mon ftp, spour ça -_-

----------


## Ananas

J'ai l'idée. Ca va pown3d ça maman.

Je me réserve le droit de poser un copyright dessus, sans pour autant vous dire ce que c'est, parce que je suis sûr que de sales rapaces me la copieraient.

J'aurais fait comme ça en tout cas...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> MONTAY LE SOUND


Saperlotte de petit enfoiré ! je vais devoir trouver une autre idée du coup  ::cry:: 
(mais joli, je me suis bien marré)

----------


## b0b0

> Saperlotte de petit enfoiré ! je vais devoir trouver une autre idée du coup 
> (mais joli, je me suis bien marré)


Merci  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Fake, b0b0 est censé avoir une voix de pyjama (pas wallon).

----------


## b0b0

ti dam dam dam, ça y'est moi j'écoute ce truc en boucle depuis t'al'heure

edit : ça m'enerve ce probleme au démarage, ça vient peut être de l'upload ou du ftp, en tout relancer le morceau ça marche, j'en ferais un autrem orceau, tiens avec ma petite soeur pour voir  :B):

----------


## le caca de l'espace

tu gere b0b0 (cmb) 

mais sey censé être quoi?  ::huh::

----------


## Flappie

Hop ! Ca défoule  ::):

----------


## le caca de l'espace

pas mal  ::o:  j'aime bien

et hop nouvel avatar  :B):

----------


## bill_baroud

putain j'ai une idée mais je ne pourrais pas avant ce we :'(

----------


## le caca de l'espace

rhooo dommage, j'veux l'entendre :'(

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Votay B0b0 quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, faudrait UPPER un peu ce concours nom d'un bourrin.

----------


## b0b0

pas la peine j'ai gagnay  :B):

----------


## SpeedFusion

Yo vla le mien: http://users.skynet.be/fa492897/cpc-contest.mp3

----------


## thomzon

Purée ce site est un scandale! C'est débile! C'est con! Ca me fait trop rire  ::XD:: !

----------


## Kukulkan

> Yo vla le mien: http://users.skynet.be/fa492897/cpc-contest.mp3


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  bordel de merde donnez lui son tapis de souris !!!

----------


## SetaSensei

> Yo vla le mien: http://users.skynet.be/fa492897/cpc-contest.mp3


Woah gg !  ::o:

----------


## cladamousse

Voici ma modeste contribution
http://dl.free.fr/nyuzzbZ1v/cpcconcours.MP3

EDIT : Oui c'est une version custom des sons de windows ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sobre et efficace... ou pas

Démarrage Windows

Arrêt Windows

Ajout matériel

Supression matériel

----------


## MR.G

n'ayant pas de micro, j'ai demandé a mon ami, mr.T de joyeusement se mettre a contribution, malheureusement son ordi plante au demarrage...

adieu joli tapis de souris frotté sous les aisselles de nos chers rédacteurs...  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

faudrait faire une maj du premier post avec tous les morceaux

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> faudrait faire une maj du premier post avec tous les morceaux


Je ferai ca une fois le concours fini. On décidera de la date de fin 5 min avant l'échéance. De toute façon on bosse d'ores et déjà sur un système de concours permanent avec une page dédiée.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Coool !  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Je ferai ca une fois le concours fini. On décidera de la date de fin 5 min avant l'échéance. De toute façon on bosse d'ores et déjà sur un système de concours permanent avec une page dédiée.


Je le savais  :B): 


ou pas



Et des concours toshop ? non, si ?

bien sûr :B):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je le savais 
> 
> 
> ou pas
> 
> 
> 
> Et des concours toshop ? non, si ?
> 
> bien sûr


Bien sur.  :B):

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

Même si c'est pas très réussi, je me suis tellement marré en le faisant que je l'ai mis au démarrage de ma session  :^_^: 
merci, j'y aurais jamais pensé.

http://dl.free.fr/npsrXKjcQ/ConcoursCPC.wav

----------


## Manu

Euh je vais poser deux questions cons mais nécessaires en ce qui me concerne: 

- vous enregistrez via quel programme ? (juste un, je ferai pas de retouches chui trop mauvais)

- où uploader quand on n'a pas de kikoo ftp ? 

Eh oui, on est mauvais où on ne l'est pas.  :B):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

- Le magnétophone Windows est ton ami. programmes> accessoires> divertissement
- megaupload c'est une solution meme si elle est un peu merdique. Sinon, beaucoup de monde passe par: http://dl.free.fr/

----------


## Manu

Ah, je pensais (bêtement) que le magnétophone de Windows c'était mal. 
Merci pour la réponse, je m'y mets de suite.

----------


## b0b0

Audacity, c'est mieux que le truc indows  ::o:

----------


## momiu

Ma contribution... :^_^: 

Hahaha , il est con ce concours!

----------


## Manu

Putain c'est vrai que c'est marrant... 

Alors, l'ouverture de windows est ici.

Pour les périphériques, ça se passe ici et là.

Manque plus que la fermeture de windows.

Sauf que comme j'étais sur ma lancée, j'ai rajouté un ou deux trucs :
- l'arrêt critique : hou hou
- la corbeille : ha ha

Les périphs sont spécial dédicaces Boulon, c'est censé ressembler à un bruit de zombie (avec beaucoup d'imagination). 

Voilà, c'était vraiment très intéressant.

edit: j'ai changé les sons pour l'ajout/retrait d'un périphérique, j'aimais pas les précédents.

----------


## b0b0

Hey manu tu déscends ?

----------


## Doncartman

http://dl.free.fr/jxakiSG5O/CPCMyLove.wma

En un seul par commodité.

Premier son, démarrage, deuxième, détection, dernier, fermeture de session.

----------


## dirty_pingouin

Petite con-tribution.

Démarrage + quittage + usbage

 Pareil + Error System Kernel 32 Failed

----------


## Super_Newbie

Version true black metal

http://dl.free.fr/n34BSeUkF/MIC00001.WAV

----------


## Lotto

Olalalalalla ça y est j'ai la preuve : La rédac est contituée de génies. Putain de bonne idée ce truc !

Mais euh, on jusque quand ?

----------


## b0b0

> Olalalalalla ça y est j'ai la preuve : La rédac est contituée de génies. Putain de bonne idée ce truc !

----------


## half

Et en exclusif la version O.Boulon !!!

http://mp3.canardplus.com/img/upload/version_boulon.wma

ps : désolé pour la qualité du son c'est enregistré sur mon portable  faudra pousser un peu le volume  ::|:

----------


## Lotto

> lèche


moui  ::ninja:: 

Eu, c'est normal que je ne puisse pas écouter Boulon ? ça lance foobar et pis j'ai un énorme message d'erreur me disant en gros, que oui, mais non.

----------


## half

> moui 
> 
> Eu, c'est normal que je ne puisse pas écouter Boulon ? ça lance foobar et pis j'ai un énorme message d'erreur me disant en gros, que oui, mais non.


C'est pas normal.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est plus pratique avec windows media player. Sinon pour la lèche c'est casque qui a eu l'idée.

----------


## Manu

> Hey manu tu déscends ?


Ouh, elle sent un peu le zombie celle-là. :zomb:

Bravo pour l'idée du concours en tout cas. 

:lèche:

----------


## Lotto

Euh, comment je fais pour utiliser WMP ? Parce que chez moi c'est foobar qui se lance comme ça, pouf, sans rien demander à personne.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Woua... Ben clic droit : ouvrir avec > choisir le programme...
Là tu choisis wmp et tu peux même cocher "toujours ouvrir avec" dans d'autres occasions.
J'ai l'impression d'être chez ma petite soeur.

----------


## Lotto

Merci pour ce fabuleux cours gringo :D Seulement, je n'ai pas le fichier moi. Je ne peux le dl sur le lien fourni. J'ai juste une page blanche avec foobar qui se lance et qui me dit qu'il veut pas le lire etpistou.

en même temps j'vais pas en mourir  ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

Démarrage et arrêt Windows, entièrement réalisé avec une montagne de talent mais sans montage, à coup de tranches des mains (les deux) dans ma pomme d'adam (l'une aprés l'autre ça donne un meilleur beat): ici.

Les sons USB: dés que j'arreterais de tousser du sang.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pas besoin de conserver mes discussions Steam Max, tu te fais une réputation tout seul.

----------


## Maxwell

> Pas besoin de conserver mes discussions Steam Max, tu te fais une réputation tout seul.


J'étais la avant toi, coco  :B): 

Sinon t'aimes bien ma prestation cher Arthur ?

----------


## zeralph

hop, ma petite contribution
ici
En version ultra réaliste (avec les erreurs quoi ...)

----------


## Naya

> C'est plus pratique avec windows media player. Sinon pour la lèche c'est casque qui a eu l'idée.


c'est dans les vieux casque que l'on fait les meilleurs soupes  ::siffle::

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

Manu c'est excellent  ::): 
HAHA...La corbeille

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et en exclusif la version O.Boulon !!!
> 
> http://mp3.canardplus.com/img/upload/version_boulon.wma
> 
> ps : désolé pour la qualité du son c'est enregistré sur mon portable  faudra pousser un peu le volume


 ::wub:: 
Dommage pour la qualité pourrie, je l'aurais mis sur le PC du boulot.  ::XD::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Sinon t'aimes bien ma prestation cher Arthur ?


Evidemment  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> hop, ma petite contribution
> ici
> En version ultra réaliste (avec les erreurs quoi ...)


J'aime bien les erreurs, c'est super réaliste...

----------


## Manu

> HAHA...La corbeille


Ouais mais c'est hors programme.  :;): 

Je l'ai mise sur ma config cela dit, ça change.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> hop, ma petite contribution
> ici
> En version ultra réaliste (avec les erreurs quoi ...)


j'aime beaucoup !

----------


## half

> Voici ma modeste contribution
> http://dl.free.fr/nyuzzbZ1v/cpcconcours.MP3
> 
> EDIT : Oui c'est une version custom des sons de windows ...


Bien moi j'ai une nouvelle sonnerie :D

----------


## Hirilorn

Bon, après une soirée à jouer des harmoniques, voici mon humble contribution canardesque, qui j'en suis sûr, vous en bouchera un... coin.

http://dl.free.fr/mB8cxRmlV/start_CPC.wav
http://dl.free.fr/nSqTClUOL/stop_CPC.wav
http://dl.free.fr/nK0QEsV6J/insertion_CPC.wav
http://dl.free.fr/nWBmyo8sS/suppression_CPC.wav
http://dl.free.fr/n6DY9ea11/tada_CPC.wav

----------


## RoOlf

Voilà alors pour ne pas reveiller les voisins une version accompagnée d'une devinette, quelle célébritée se cache derrière ces samples.

Il y a deux indices <_<

http://files.moox.fr/sounds/coucousC...lquunmadit.mp3

----------


## bigxtra

> Bon, après une soirée à jouer des harmoniques, voici mon humble contribution canardesque, qui j'en suis sûr, vous en bouchera un... coin.
> 
> http://dl.free.fr/mB8cxRmlV/start_CPC.wav
> http://dl.free.fr/nSqTClUOL/stop_CPC.wav
> http://dl.free.fr/nK0QEsV6J/insertion_CPC.wav
> http://dl.free.fr/nWBmyo8sS/suppression_CPC.wav
> http://dl.free.fr/n6DY9ea11/tada_CPC.wav


Hahaha! Très fort!





> Voilà alors pour ne pas reveiller les voisins une versions accompagnée d'une devinette, quelle célébrité se cache derrière ces samples.


Joël Robuchon?  ::o:

----------


## MoOx

Voilà j'ai voulu faire un truc bien, mais ça a complètement foiré...

http://files.moox.fr/sounds/couscousCPC/moox_v1.mp3

- Donc ça commence avec l'ouverture de windows (rien de très original)
- Puis usb 50% naturel (rajouté après le freestyle de la fin pour rester puéril à souhait)
- Puis fin de windows (chié à mort).

----------


## itsigo

vue que je m'emmerdais comme un rat me suis tapé un ptit délire 
http://omar44.free.fr/demarage_windows_boouuumm.mp3  ::P: 
à font de bon matin sa doit réveiller du monde  :;):

----------


## half

Comment ça par en couille.

----------


## El Gringo

Effectivement...
Comment ça m'étonne pas t'arrives en même temps que moi le "matin" aussi...

----------


## Castor

> Et en exclusif la version O.Boulon !!!
> 
> http://mp3.canardplus.com/img/upload/version_boulon.wma
> 
> ps : désolé pour la qualité du son c'est enregistré sur mon portable  faudra pousser un peu le volume


Très bon, mais ça sature un peu vers la fin quand même hein. Un petit peu.

J'ai mis le dernier "toudou" en son à chaque fois que j'édite un post.

----------


## Aghora

> Et en exclusif la version O.Boulon !!!
> 
> http://mp3.canardplus.com/img/upload/version_boulon.wma
> 
> ps : désolé pour la qualité du son c'est enregistré sur mon portable  faudra pousser un peu le volume


Mais il est malade!!! J'ai failli avoir une crise cardiaque!!!

----------


## Tink

> n'ayant pas de micro, j'ai demandé a mon ami, mr.T de joyeusement se mettre a contribution, malheureusement son ordi plante au demarrage...
> 
> adieu joli tapis de souris frotté sous les aisselles de nos chers rédacteurs...


Mr. G.: j'aime bcp votre lapin coreen mais votre signature, tres cher, est un peu (lire bcp) trop grande.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mince ! En voyant que Tink avait posté ici, je pensai qu'on aurait le plaisir d'entendre sa version du concours. Mais non, c'est juste un post de modo. :déçu:

 :;):

----------


## Kami93

Mmmm, je vous aurai bien fait profiter de ma voix de mâle berbère mais j'ai dejà un tapis de souris \o/


ps : on peut le faire en braille le concours ?

----------


## Kami93

> Voici ma modeste contribution
> http://dl.free.fr/nyuzzbZ1v/cpcconcours.MP3
> 
> EDIT : Oui c'est une version custom des sons de windows ...


Sa race  , je suis plié.

----------


## Manu

La vache y'a eu du très bon/con posté, la concurrence est très rude.  ::o:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Dans un micro pourri il y a dans l'ordre :

Démarrage, Exclamation, Erreur, Connexion-Déconnexion de périphérique, Fermeture, Bonus (je sais pas s'il a été déjà fait d'ailleurs)

Hop : http://dl.free.fr/nljVWMqDU/dtcmp3.mp3

----------


## Zouuu

bon ok, ce soir je m y met  ::): 
Ma copine va me faire gagner le concours hihihihi (ca va etre hot, comme disent les jeunes)

----------


## b0b0

> La vache y'a eu du très bon/con posté, la concurrence est très rude.



 :B):  merci

----------


## bigxtra

> Version true black metal
> 
> http://dl.free.fr/n34BSeUkF/MIC00001.WAV


Version grindcore

http://dl.free.fr/nSat2Zm70/msgrindows.mp3

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Voilà j'ai voulu faire un truc bien, mais ça a complètement foiré...
> 
> http://files.moox.fr/sounds/couscousCPC/moox_v1.mp3
> 
> - Donc ça commence avec l'ouverture de windows (rien de très original)
> - Puis usb 50% naturel (rajouté après le freestyle de la fin pour rester puéril à souhait)
> - Puis fin de windows (chié à mort).


j'ai ai bien aimé ça réveille !

----------


## El Gringo

Ah au fait c'était une blague on voulait juste compter les cons  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Ah au fait c'était une blague on voulait juste compter les cons


C'est ce que je fais pour m'endormir

----------


## El Gringo

Il manque de naïfs ce site :'(

----------


## Guest

> Il manque de naïfs ce site


Ah bon ? :naïf:

----------


## b0b0

j'ai pleins d'idées mais pas le courage, surtout que en ce moment y'a plus trop de gens qui participent, même pas oni² avec sa platine qu'il la pas encore recut :semoque:


HAHA

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> j'ai pleins d'idées mais pas le courage, surtout que en ce moment y'a plus trop de gens qui participent, même pas oni² avec sa platine qu'il la pas encore recut :semoque:
> 
> 
> HAHA


Toutes façons c'est moi qui vait gagner.  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

/end contest

----------


## b0b0

This topic is dead  ::'(: 


un autre concours !

un autre, un truc de toshop avec une bonne image de départ bien marrante  :B):

----------


## b0b0

on nous aurait mentixe ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah non, b0b0.




> Ah au fait c'était une blague on voulait juste compter les cons

----------


## b0b0

j'ai passé une heure à faire un vieux remix pour me faire traiter de con, si c'est pas la classe  :B): 




M'en fou cetopic survivra




> Bah non, b0b0.



peut être qu'il blaguait en disant qu'il blaguait :B):

----------


## b0b0

Non i believeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Hirilorn

C'est vrai, quoi, on veut des tapis de souris !
:grevedupost:

----------


## MoOx

Oh non c'est trop abusé, j'ai usé de mon temps pour me faire traiter de con. Vraiment trop naze...

En plus j'viens d'acheter un bon PC juste pour venir joué a tf2 sur vos serv... me maque plus que le tapis de souris  ::(:

----------


## b0b0

BOUH LA REDAcTON § BOUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Hirilorn

"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"
"Une seule solution : la manifestation !"

----------


## MoOx

Ouais ouais ouais.
Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris! Donnez nous des tapis d'souris!

----------


## bigxtra



----------


## b0b0



----------


## bigxtra



----------


## b0b0

REVOLUtioN !

----------


## Manu

Ah ben tiens, je me demandais ce que c'était devenu ce concours. 
J'ai gagné les sons de Windows que j'ai faits, c'est déjà pas mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## MoOx

Bon il vient ce tapis de souris? Comment z'êtes des radins...
Pour vous ce n'est qu'une simple babiolle, mais pour nous, c'est plusieurs minutes devant notre micro à réfléchir à notre connerie (oupas...) et surtout un signe de reconnaissance éternelle...  ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

On boucle et on vous règle votre compte.

----------


## b0b0

> On boucle et on vous règle votre compte.





si ça peut t'aider

----------


## b0b0

Tain je suis trop drole

----------


## Doric

On dirait un gros technogode ton truc  ::mellow::

----------


## b0b0

> On dirait un gros technogode ton truc



à ton avis pourquoi les filles s'achètent ça

----------


## MoOx

Mmm qui va gagner? Findus findusss...
Pardon... -_-

----------


## Hirilorn

Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis ! Des tapis !

----------


## b0b0

Le gagnant est :











moliij-tt33

bravo à lui

----------


## johnclaude

pour les grosses loques voilà donc le trio gagnant, maintenant nous attendons le mp3 de b0b0 qui toshop sa couverture




> hop, ma petite contribution
> ici
> En version ultra réaliste (avec les erreurs quoi ...)





> Yo vla le mien: http://users.skynet.be/fa492897/cpc-contest.mp3





> Jusque là, j'avais résisté à la tentation de créer un compte mais là s'en est trop.
> 
> Sons pour windows
> (oui je fais vachement la voix de worms)
> 
> Dans la foulée : Sons pour Avast

----------

